# IP video network server setup



## gidw321

I am trying to set up any IP video network server this is a IP video 9100 A I get it to work in my network but I cannot get it to work outside my network I tried configuring my wireless router Linksys port Forwarding and opening ports but I can still do's not get it to work in the manual said it says I can add up a www.DynDNS.org account I did that but I can still not get it to work on the set of page


It wants the HTTP Proxy have no idea where to get them from does anybody have any suggestions thank you


----------



## Skie

I don't think you need to set up a Proxy. Make sure you've opened the right port(s) on your router. Also, make sure you're visiting the right IP address when outside your network.


----------



## gidw321

hi thank you for your response I opened port 443 and 80 and I checked to see if they were open and they are incoming and outgoing I visit both IP addresses one that is a sign with the server and my regular ip address can you tell me what is a HTTP Proxy one of the configurations and I can use www.DynDNS.This is what the set up a looks like IP Video V2.39-A
System 
User 
Motion Detect 
Network 
this is what the network tab looks like
Network(http://192.168.1.100:443) Back to Video window 

IP Assignment (To take effect, system must reboot.) 
Lan: 
Manually 
IP address 
Subnet mask 
Default gateway 
Automatically by DHCP 

Wireless lan: Enable 
Manually 
IP address 
Subnet mask 
Default gateway 
Automatically by DHCP 

Dhcp Mail on off	
Dhcp Subject 

DNS 1 
DNS 2 
DNS 3 
Reboot immediately. Bottom of Form 1 


Audio 
DDns under this and this is what it looks like
Dynamic DNS (http://192.168.1.100:443) Back to Video window 

(DDns Server http://www.DynDNS.org)
Top of Form 1
Enable Disable 
UserName 
Password 
DomainName 
Interval(minute) 
HTTP Proxy 
Proxy Username 
Proxy Password 
State 

Bottom of Form 1


----------

